
Eighty years without flippers - wgj
http://jsomers.net/blog/eighty-years-without-flippers
======
RiderOfGiraffes
With regards the first item on his list, in the UK we have things called
"Washer-Driers" which both wash _and_ dry clothes. I find it hard to believe
that the USA doesn't have such a thing, but the evidence suggests this to be
the case.

Curious.

And it's been mentioned before on HN
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=602515>

For some reason the comments there suggest the models used don't work very
well. Mine works beautifully.

And regularly.

~~~
zck
I'm in the US, and I've seen them (here's one at Target:
[http://www.target.com/Haier-Front-Load-Washer-Dryer-
Combo/dp...](http://www.target.com/Haier-Front-Load-Washer-Dryer-
Combo/dp/B000QFGY7C/ref=br_1_4?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&searchView=grid5&searchNodeID=10917091&node=10917091&searchRank=pmrank&searchPage=1&searchSize=30&id=Haier%20Front-
Load%20Washer%20Dryer%20Combo)). From what I've seen, they're more expensive.
Also, if you're doing N loads, it takes longer if you have one combo unit (2N
time) than if you had a separate washer and dryer (N+1).

